# Table Creek gets a new station



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been wanting to finally place solar lights in some of my buildings.
Table Creek station was been around for years and repainted once.
As I start to trust glues and styrenes I'm getting more into them.
My Colorado Models kits came today and it is Friday night so I wanted to do something light and fun and different.









I sat and ate peanuts with Max and layed out different wall configurations.
Came up with one I could cut the middles out of and have enough roof to go around.









I want to keep it the same "feel" as the old one yet with windows etc .
plus I can see it from my office window.
This is as far as I got tonight and I primed the main body.

Thought about have a few club buddies come to set the old on on fire.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That really looks great 

How thick is that stuff? 

and how are you cutting it ? 

How is Max Doing? Has he mastered the fact that the layout and the trains are not chew toys?


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, that's looking good. How many kits to get there? 

Dave


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 
about 1/8" thick or .125

Dave I bought two stations and one tower. I have enough left over from cutting the 1st floor off the tower to make a shed. 
. the shed will have styrene roof with tin on it. 
I think it was $80 with shipping. 
very reasonable.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04/25/2009 9:29 AM
JJ 
about 1.8" thick

That's thicker than a 2x


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think my head is thicker than a 2x

came home from work today and went right into the shop. 









Installed the lights, painted the roof. plexiglass in the windows, etc.
need to weather it some and build the platform.
my how time flys 

This color is off white with brown trim as the old station. I think I may have placed the loading door on the wrong end. But I can simply move a "tree" plant over some.
Tonight I need to play with the grand kids so everything can dry.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty, Very nice! Show us her when she's put in place and lit. Thanks. You custom build cars, buildings, engines, and.... you're killin' me, Joe


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Marty. THose Colorado structures are good deals and quite versatile. I may get that new mine they brought out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Marty,

Bring it up to the show on Sunday. It will look great on our layout!

Ed


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that looks great Marty! Very nice!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like a great new addition Marty


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Marty 
Is this a addition to the RR or is this a replacemtn? 

Where you going to stick it?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 
Its replacing the old station which will be burned in place to allow for the new. 

off to the train show today, mixed train showwith the baby scalers.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice kit bash. What will you be using for solar lights. I buy the ones from Home Depot they are called fence lghts. I remove the solar panel from the housing and then cut the wires to the solar panel and spice in quick disconnects so when replacing batteries I can just remove the the unit with the batteries. Nice melow yellow glow at night. Cost $10. Some have been in place for 2years and still going strong. Later RJD


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Marty, You sure are fast, it takes me more time than just to think about what I am going to do! Great looking station, show us a photo in place.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great, Marty. Super job of blending the stations and the tower....    

I've had a Colorado Models tower on our layout for about 2 years in the heat, wind, rain and snow and it still looks great.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Came out very nice and looks very believable.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you going to leave the burned building there or put the new building on an adjacent lot? If you are going to remove the burned out building, please be sure to post pictures of the old one in flames and the aftermath.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks 
I may change the pitch of the tower roof so it does not look like my other tower.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you going to leave the burned building there or put the new building on an adjacent lot? If you are going to remove the burned out building, please be sure to post pictures of the old one in flames and the aftermath.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty...that station looks great. As far as I can remember, this is the first thread on "bashing" a Colorado kit. Frankly, it's NOT even a concept I've considered and I know the Colorado stuff has fantastic detail. 

How did you get the idea? Or...is this another "I just thunk it up" kinda thing in G. I have read many articles about HO building kit bashes. For some reason, kit bashing buildings is something I've never even thought of for my GRR.


You got me thinking a new way now. Thank you VERY MUCH. New ideas are always gratefully accepted here.

Now that you've done one, got any tips on doing this bashing process on buildings? Would you do anything different next time?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike
Heres the station it will replace in the same spot.









This was modeled after one in Iowa.
I guess I was going through structures from Different companies and realized C.M. had the means to get close to what I wanted.
I wish they had a lap siding type but they don't.
this is one of those things that just clicked into place and I moved on it.


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't forget to post a photo of it when it is complete on the Colorado web site....I think he is working on an old time gas station...I sent him some photos ......I sure hope so......


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well kids,, I just don't know???
I stained and primed the base at lunch time. tonight after work I looked at the old one.








Forgot to move the stick.

then placed the new one in.









The old one has alot more charater.
The base was still tacky so i took it back in.
The old one is around 11 years i think
Even Carrie said I should weather it.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Marty what do you use for the base here. I just finished four Colorado Model buildings, and just put them on painted hardibacker board. I kind of like that base under the station. It looks like a piece of someone's floor. 
Paul


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

cedar platform, I should have made the deck boards 3/8" but I left them 3/4". I to usually use hardieboard or something like that.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice station Marty !! I think your right tho. The old one has more character. I can't remember what is right behind the station but maybe some greenery behind the station would help set it off in photos. [Alberta spruce or something that would help define the neat roof line] Great job as usual.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

nice try Leon 
hehehe there is a parking lot behind it and last night I aged it some. rain coming today and your way also.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Might I suggest that if you are really gonna torch the old station, you save that conflagration for the "closing ceremonies" of your up coming "Thingy"?? 
That is if it will hold up that long...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The old one is pretty nice. Of course, it's been a couple years since I was there. Perhaps a door prize at the banquet?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It's a great bash but It's too white. I still like the old one better Don't burn it I'll give you 10 bucks for it


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Do I hear $20????? Sounds like an auction to me Marty. I like the old one too!! Sell the new one. The Regal


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree that you did a great job on the new station but that old one _did_ have a lot of character! It would be a shame to torch it if it could be used by someone who'd give it a good home. I suppose it would depend upon just how deteriorated the structure is. If it's ready to collapse then a station fire might just be one helluva photo opp!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 04/29/2009 9:21 PM
It's a great bash but It's too white. 

Yup, looks great but it needs "weathering." Super job, Marty....


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly I like it as is Marty. The walls show a little weathering that you've done but the roof is too bright right now but that will dull down with some time. No artificial weathering is necessary. You do roofs right? New gray shingles are "bright" like that roof and dull down quickly. One "season" right? 

Chas 

P.S. Re-work the old station into a residence someplace else on the property.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well the photos don't do it good. it is weathered. the roof does have streaks in it and JJ has the old station for $10. 


We could burn the old ________...my grandson broke the cross off and all the Grant Line windows have fallen apart.
Need to buld a new one if I can raise the money..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I think you should auction it off at your Sept bash. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

and JJ has the old station for $10. 




Whew! Had me worried. I was starting to make "Save the station!" protest signs


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

I like the new little shed in front of the station and the lighting looks great also. I really think the shingled roof on the old station set it off and gave it a lot of character. What did you use for the roadway to the little shed? Looks good!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Leon, be sure you get to the thingy this fall. Marty's place is astounding in person.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

And here I was eagerly anticipating the YouToob videos of the conflagration!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04/30/2009 4:38 PM
And here I was eagerly anticipating the YouToob videos of the conflagration!


Here we go again with them 50 dollar words and me with a 5 dollar pictionary I got on E bay


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 04/30/2009 5:58 PM
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04/30/2009 4:38 PM
And here I was eagerly anticipating the YouToob videos of the conflagration!


Here we go again with them 50 dollar words and me with a 5 dollar pictionary I got on E bay










Yer pictionary doesn't have the definition of YouToob??? MAN Five bucks down the effluent egress... what an inefficacy. I'd file litigation with Paypal to reimburse your expenditure for such a deficient lexicon.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

you guys are using toooo many big words, I have no Idea what you just said.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

How lugubrious.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04/30/2009 7:45 PM
How lugubrious.

Does Mrs Semper know you talk that way ?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

"Miss Semper", ALL 48 of them, absolutely dote upon my utterances!


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think your new station looks really good but it needs a covered platform. All of your passengers are goint to get wet standing in the rain!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope this weed cloth cuts down on my problems, but now the RR is looking more like a "garden" RR than a model RR.
or maybe a gravel pit.








its now tooo "clean" looking for my taste.

rpc, I have thought of covered plat forms. maybe in the future.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
It will _always _look too clean just after you are done with the remodel! Give it a few weeks and I'm sure it will "weather" more to your liking!


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Marty, that is a heckuva nice station you built! I like the roof lines, peaks and valleys. But I really liked the old station, too...it had more texture, which is something that I just love, I can see it better with my old senior citizen eyes. Comparing the two stations? Can't really, it's like apples and oranges...Congratulations on them BOTH!!! 
SandyR


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 
RPC 
You did make me realize I had forgotten all this time to make a platform between the tracks, so i built it last night,.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I bet you would find a buyer for the old one this Sept.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Already gone to JJ.


----------

